# questions about boost. ( i know nothing)



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i hear everyone tlaking about P.S.I and i know that it stands for how much boost your putting out but wut does it mean?

also anohter question. what are some ways you can raise your P.S.I?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

boost regulator , wastegates ,bov , arehow you raise pressure but you first need enough fuel to accomadate the higher boost settings and once your past 8 psi make sure you have an intercooler otherwise your hurting hp your intake temp skyrockets from high temp turbo exhaust and you want to keep the temp down as much as posible otherwise your just gonna start detonateing and hurt your motor ,your better off with a good low boost pressure ,than a inefficiant high boost settup


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

P.S.I - Pounds per Square Inch.

Before you raise boost you need to make sure you understand the implications. You need to read up more on turbocharging and/or ask more questions about it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is anyone willing to type up some long essays about turbo/boost/psi? i'm willing to read


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Or you can do some searches on the net and probably learn a bunch. There are some good books on turbocharging like the Corky Bell Maximum Boost on the market that will school you better than almost anything on the net.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> i hear everyone tlaking about P.S.I and i know that it stands for how much boost your putting out but wut does it mean?


it means driving becomes a lot more FUN!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Read Mike Kojima's "Suck, Squish, Bang, Blow" series of articles in Sport Compact Car...........they'll tell you a LOT of what you need to know. 

For the layman, these may be the best series of articles on engine operation in ANY publication.


----------

